#       8.7
/,    8   ?
 :Redface:

----------


## ANRy

"  ",   " ".

----------

*ANRy*,    :Smilie:

----------

,    -  , ?
   ,    , ?

----------


## JM!

> ,    -  , ?
>    ,    , ?


       ,   .   -       :Smilie:

----------

*JM!*,

----------

.
     .

          ?

----------



----------

> 


, ,  .
 :Redface:

----------


## JM!

> , ,  .



  ,   -  "".

----------

F8   ..      /   / .           

            ,      ,        CTRL+             ,   .         -.

----------

**,   .
,   ,        :Frown: 
    / ?
       , , ,   ...

----------

/      ,     .     .      .

----------

